# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  Аксессуары в авто

## Сергей Петров

Подскажите где можно приобрести качественные аксессуары в авто.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я бы вам посоветовал такого рода покупки делать в проверенных интернет магазинах. Там выбора больше и цены ниже.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Я когда приобрел автомобиль то тоже стал искать проверенный сайт или магазин в котором можно приобрести качественные аксессуары в авто по доступной цене и нам посоветовали обратить внимание на https://shtychki.by там и приобретаю все необходимое.

----------

